# Singapore!



## culbreeze (Jul 27, 2010)

To the Singapore forumers, Any advice about the Countries well being at present? Also finding a job? and looking for a place to stay in the country? 


Any help would be much appreciated :clap2:

Thanks!


----------



## bryann (Aug 6, 2010)

Singapore is booming at the moment. I believe GDP is increasing by 15% the first 6 months of this year.

Finding job? Apply at any of the online platforms. There are a number of them and they do work.

Accommodation-wise, the best thing is to be here and pound the pavement, go on viewings, immerse yourself into the wonderful world of Singapore property. It's a little edgy but there's still some bargains to be had.

Sorry, no straightforward answers to your questions. They're a little wide-ranging to be able to answer them in a few minutes.

Ask anything a bit more specifically and you're bound to get some specific answers.

Regards,

Bry


----------



## baysider (Aug 18, 2010)

Agree with Bryann, Singapore is booming. The real estate is booming too!


----------



## dolwan (Aug 27, 2010)

Any gd online platform for job seach for expats out there?


----------

